# Scioto River Bass Blast



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

Hit the Scioto this evening for about 1.5 hours and really got into the smallies and white bass. I was going after eyes, but I could not even get my bait deep enough without getting slammed by a white bass or a smallie. I got my PB white bass at 16.5". It was a hoss. Only two were under 12". Nice fish. The smallies were also all over 12" and the largemouth I caught was 17". All fish other than the lmb came on a twister and jig combo. White, 1/8 oz jigheads. The largemouth came on a shad rap. Here's the pic of the Fish Ohio White Bass.


----------



## fishslim (Apr 28, 2005)

great job!! Nice evening to be out got a few last night on Oshay no saugeyes. Bass are busy for sure.


----------



## thigpend6 (Mar 18, 2009)

Congrats on the fish ohio


----------



## Smallmouth Crazy (Apr 4, 2006)

Nice fish, I guess its not so bad to get slammed by all those other fish even though you were after eyes.


----------



## Welsh Dragon (Jun 18, 2008)

Nice fish. Scioto is rocking right now. Need to get out again tonight before this cold front hits.


----------



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

Yes I agree. I'll definately be out there this evening. Thanks for the congrats, that thing fought like an idiot. Has anyone found any written information about the hybrid striper program in griggs/oshay? A few of these fish were much more elongated than normal. While they were smaller than a nice hybrid, they didn't resimble white bass I'm used to. I had two white bass sky out of the water like smallmouth right after hooked. That was pretty cool to see.

For those PMing about the exact location...it is not important. Any tailwater on the Scioto will produce fish *today*. The fact that you have the exact spot doesn't gaurentee a fish. Specialization in technique is much more important than location. It shouldn't be too hard to figure out anyway with the aid of google earth and half a brain...


----------



## mkombe (May 23, 2007)

Nice fish Mushi. That is a monster WB. 

Sent you a PM but not for your location! Need a little help with one of my own.


----------



## andyman (Jul 12, 2005)

Nice ******!!! Plus some smallies and a greenie.....sounds like a nice trip, dude.


----------



## Buckeyeheat (Jul 7, 2007)

Thanks Mushijobah. Great info. Wish I would have had more time to fish yesterday. I have responsibilities this evening, but I have a feeling they're going to get blown off because I feel the river calling.


----------



## symba (May 23, 2008)

Nice sea kittens!

Acklac posted something this year about Griggs/O'shay stocking hybrids this spring. Im still yet to read something from ODOW though. 

How was the flow/color on the Scioto, Mushi?


----------



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

Flow was a tad up, color was good and green. It's prime fellas! I better not see anyone at my spot tonight


----------



## bopperattacker (Sep 12, 2008)

Mushijobah said:


> Flow was a tad up, color was good and green. It's prime fellas! I better not see anyone at my spot tonight


can I get EXACT locations to all your Spots. I need some new honey holes and so do all the lurkers!!!! jk, nice report dude, good to see you're still out making us all jealous. During our sunday wade, your excellent fishing came up once or twice. We don't know how you do it.


----------



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

bopperattacker said:


> can I get EXACT locations to all your Spots. I need some new honey holes and so do all the lurkers!!!! jk, nice report dude, good to see you're still out making us all jealous. During our sunday wade, your excellent fishing came up once or twice. We don't know how you do it.


Haha very funny! As far as my excellent fishing, I don't know about that. There are plenty of guys on this site that can vouch and say that I have no idea what I'm doing 

I'll report on what happens tonight and try to take more pictures.


----------



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

Mushijobah said:


> Haha very funny! As far as my excellent fishing, I don't know about that. There are plenty of guys on this site that can vouch and say that I have no idea what I'm doing
> 
> I'll report on what happens tonight and try to take more pictures.


Hey, if you can fish Wednesday night the USGS site dictates(they dumped a bunch of water) we should hit a stretch of that toothy critter laden creek very soon. I can't get out tonight and calling for rain Tuesday. Let me know.


----------



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

Critter that sounds like a plan. I have an idea on where we should go. Evening bit is hot there for a couple toothy species..


----------



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

andyman said:


> I'll be interested in how that goes. Haven't roamed that area in a while. I'd love to hear about toothy fishies out of there. You can even lie if you want, but I'd rather you stick some lips.
> 
> I'll be west of you guys with the kid this evening. You guys wanna go inch for inch against me and the Andyboy fora Coke? I should tell you though, he has threatened to bring along a seign and a bobber.
> 
> Have fun, fellas!


You're funny! I had to cancel on him as I got hot water tank issues and a wet basement. No fishing for me today.


----------



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

Unfortunately our trip is a no-go. We'll make it out soon though! As far as toothy critters go, the one variety shows itself at least 4 times a trip...with only one decent fish out of all on average. The other variety on the otherhand is quite elusive...I have only seen 6 in all my years fishing that stream. I began seeing them in 2004....which may be a function of age/experience. One of the individuals is the one I caught in 2007 fishing for...the other toothy variety. 

I'll probably be out to the white bass spot or a smallie spot this evening. If you and your fish prodigy are not yaking, I'de love to come say hello! Inch for inch....no thanks. Quantity is better than quality for me as long as a few good ones are in there for good measure. That goes for a lot of things in life 

PS I was back at the place of white bass on Monday. We were there a bit earlier and the bite wasn't so hot. I only got 2 white bass and a crappier. TheDunkle got 3 smallies and a few white bass. BobcatJB got a few white bass. We hit up another spot later and we managed a few smallies and crappies.


----------



## Bass'n Jim (Jan 29, 2009)

Sounds like a fun trip! I just waded the Scioto and did pretty well myself!


----------



## andyman (Jul 12, 2005)

Mushi,
Sorry dude, busy night last night. Deck washing and baseball games...
I did sneak out for an hour or so at the end of the night.
Weekend is kind of full with crap...actually I'm jumping out of a plane on Sunday with my Mom (my Xmas present to her)

So next week I'll be dying to get out. Yakking for sure, but I got plenty of those. If you want to go, just holla.


----------



## StuckAtHome (Apr 29, 2004)

Are you still shooting for a Stucky free summer Dude? This weekends shot, next weekend I should be over my cycle obsession and ready to get the yaks wet.


----------



## andyman (Jul 12, 2005)

StuckAtHome said:


> Are you still shooting for a Stucky free summer Dude?


Dare to dream...
Is your phone dialing finger broke? I know my cell accepts calls as well as MAKES calls. You should get one, they're new.

Can you shuttle that sit on top barge on your new moped?
If so, lets get something lined up for next weekend.

Actually, I just found out I'm kidless Sunday evening through Wednesday....and I got plenty of work afternons free.
Just saying is all. You used to be up for a spur of the moment afternooner.
Alas.


----------



## andyman (Jul 12, 2005)

You could theoretically call me right now. I wouldn't answer, but you could.

Actually, getting ready to go downtown to talk about the new Miracle Mile thingy.
I'll bust you on the hip in like 5 minutes. You go and get a set of those old guy, Goldwing headset helmet deals, swing by on your moped and pick up Mushibushi, and head over on Monday or Tuesday.
Bring beer. If there's no room for beer, ditch Mushi.


----------



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

andyman said:


> You could theoretically call me right now. I wouldn't answer, but you could.
> 
> Actually, getting ready to go downtown to talk about the new Miracle Mile thingy.
> I'll bust you on the hip in like 5 minutes. You go and get a set of those old guy, Goldwing headset helmet deals, swing by on your moped and pick up Mushibushi, and head over on Monday or Tuesday.
> Bring beer. If there's no room for beer, ditch Mushi.


Haha! You're in rare form today. Must be a slow day at the office and all you can think about is the weekend and fishing. That's not a bad thing at all really.


----------



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

LOL oh how ruuude.


----------



## andyman (Jul 12, 2005)

OK, so maybe we get a sidecar for Stucky's moped.
I can see Mushibushi riding shotgun, those old bomber glasses on, bucket of shiners dragging on an old rope behind the moped....poles in hand.
This is gonna be good.

And yeah Kyle, second quarter ended Tuesday. Tomorrow's a 3 day weekend....2+2=4.


----------



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

Haha oh man. That was totally my little brother AKA saugeyeslayer before he had his license.

I approve of this idea though.


----------



## andyman (Jul 12, 2005)

Yeah, the general idea is sound.
I say we go with a similar plan, but Stucky can bring that F-350 with his mansion on wheels behind it. (Dude's got a pimping camper)
And no cheap beer! I swear I'll flip your yak if you show up with some Natty Light bullcrap...in fact, just let me bring the beer and accessories. Dam college kids with the cheap beer and the b frown....

We'll drink good beer, smoke big cigars, catch big fish and have a big time.
Far as I can tell, I'm up for Sunday pm, Monday pm, Tuesday pm...or all three.


----------



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

Sunday PM or Monday PM works for me probably. Dunno if I'll be alive Sunday though. 4th of July celebration at ridiculous Apple Valley party+snakebites=might not make it out of bed.


----------



## Catman63 (Aug 25, 2008)

Mushijobah said:


> For those PMing about the exact location...it is not important. Any tailwater on the Scioto will produce fish *today*. The fact that you have the exact spot doesn't gaurentee a fish. Specialization in technique is much more important than location. It shouldn't be too hard to figure out anyway with the aid of google earth and half a brain...


Well said man....and congrats on the nice feeesh!


----------



## andyman (Jul 12, 2005)

Mushijobah said:


> Sunday PM or Monday PM works for me probably. Dunno if I'll be alive Sunday though.



Ditto dude. I'm jumping out of a plane at 11:00 AM on Sunday.
Shock 'em calls me and I told him. He says, "Dude, I did it last year and my chute didn't open, we had to cut loose and...." and his phone goes dead. (I guess they keep him in the basement up there...)
Just the kind of support I was looking for.

I'm TERRIFIED of heights. I can only run treestands about 20 feet before I get all wobbly legged. It aint going to go well.
I'm going to close my eyes and leap....get it out of the way and off the list.

Still, Sunday pm looks good.


----------



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

andyman said:


> ...actually I'm jumping out of a plane on Sunday with my Mom (my Xmas present to her)
> 
> So next week I'll be *dying* to get out...


I was about to say.....saying dying and jumping out of a plane in the same post can't be a good omen....I'm not saying....I'm just saying...

Good luck with that though! Shock's story is quite funny. He always seems to get himself in a pickle no matter what the situation is. Incident prone I suppose. And yes, I bet he has been banished to the dungeon already...or at least some non-descript storm sewer feeding the Cuyahoga. You heard about that oil spill up there right? Could he have...?

But yeah...GOOD LUCK...and I'll be looking for that PM to verify you are
A. Still with us.
B. In a fishing mood one of those evenings.


----------



## andyman (Jul 12, 2005)

Enough with the nonsense and on to the planning.
Sunday or Monday? Or both?

I don't check the site much on the weekends and I'm getting ready to shove off here in a few.
I'll PM you my digits, you PM me back yours, I'll check with Stucky and we'll get going.

I also reserve the right to bring along one mystery guest.


----------



## StuckAtHome (Apr 29, 2004)

it better not start with a P and end in atty,lol.

I could maybe swing a monday deal, like a late start so I can get the sitter here. Weekend's out for me, wife's b-day and all, this is a no starter.

Thule doesn't list any kayak carries for me BIKE! Have to look into the sidecar thingy. NO CHEAP BEER!!!! Or wierd stuff.

Always wondered how the cell phone worked, thx andy.

Mike


----------

